# Vintage folding carpenters rule



## Willhenry (Aug 11, 2013)

My very first thread, and I rant - Sorry. Hello to all my brother/sister Lumberjocks. First of all, go through your toolbox, cause ya just never know what ya got in there sometimes. I need a little help figuring out my old carpenters folding rule. This week I got all wrapped up in researching it, and to my surprise, I found out that I have quite a gem. I always knew it was special, so I never used it. From the markings I have established that it is over *150yrs old c1830-1863*, and extremely rare. I was totally taken back by that. It's an *E.A.Stearns&Co/Brattleboro,Vt No47BD*, 2ft 4fold ivory/German-silver bound folding rule. Some ivory rules of that era are worth big bucks to collectors - hundreds to thousands, but, I'm just so grateful to own a little piece of *'Americana'* that this baby's staying in my family as an heirloom. It's even got a history, which makes it more interesting, and, in fact, I just may be only the second owner of this fine tool as the guy that owned it before me died over 50yrs ago of old age.



























Okay, enough with the technical stuff, now the questions: 
I can only guess, but, does anyone know what the *BD stands for in No47BD*. I've seen just 47's and 47B's, but, never a 47BD. Also, it has an E scale and an M scale - so what's that for? It also has micro scales down to 1/4inch, which I assume are for the draftsmen.
Any input would be helpful, or if you have another one similar then here's a place to show it off.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Welcome to LJs, Wilhenry! I've been on about 18 months or so, and I think you'll find that there are a lot of experts here that are willing to share their expertise freely.

Nice find on the four-fold rule. It's definitely in great shape. I can't tell you anything specifically about your item though. Can you identify any relationship between the E and M scales that would offer a clue? I was thinking English and Metric, but I doubt that measuring tools had English and Metric scales 150 years ago.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Interesting!

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/antique-machinery-history/e-stearns-rule-112376/
http://swingleydev.com/archive/get.php?message_id=44066&submit_thread=1


----------



## LRR (May 29, 2013)

I don't think that I would call your post a rant. I would call it a gloat and deservedly so. Very nice rule.


----------



## papajon (Jun 10, 2013)

Perhaps Engineering and Mechanical scales?


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Could it be big B, little D (Bound)?


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

A nice tool that anyone would be proud to own. Looks too nice to use but great to display… maybe the BD is for Black & Decker.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

That's gorgeous!

I hope you moved it out of the bottom of the toolbox. Silver and ivory are pretty precious materials to be clattering around gettin' bumped and scratched.


----------



## Willhenry (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanx to all for stopping by. Great answers. I'll try to cover y-all right here and now. For the collectors, sorry, I'm keepin it. Also, I haven't decided on an avatar yet - later for that.

*Don,* metric/english sounds good. The scales are both 7 1/8 inches long. E 0 to 24, M 0 to 34. Both graduated in quarters. There is IMO a metric scale running the full length of the rule, 0 to 20, graduated in 10ths. *Waho,* thanx for the links, they are familiar. *LRR*, thanx for the kudos.
*Papajon*, *Enginnering/Mechanical* sounds very promissing - is that a guess? *Greg,* *Black and Decker* was funny. 
There is also an inch scale graduated in 12th's. And, *yes JJOE, Big B small D*, as in the last photo. Have you been on this gig before? My guess is B=second generation, and D has to do with drafting.
*JD*, it's never actually seen my tool box. I aquired it and kept it wrapped in felt safely tucked away for the past 20 years. I will some day make a nice display case for it. It's not really German or even silver. It's an alloy of copper and nickel. But, it is definatly ivory. Doesn't seem like an every day use tool to me. Maybe an award, or gift, or something the more flashy of craftsman might use to impress clients with. 
I've pretty much covered the whole net trying to get info on this rule. I am going to visit a local machin shop soon and see what they think. I just want to thouroughly document it so whoever in the family ends up with it will know it's history and use.


----------

